# 2 skimmers in sump?



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I have a reef octopus that's rated up to 180 gallons. I have a 180 tank so I'm looking at upgrading to the super reef octopus which is rated up to 300 gallons. I figured keeping both in the sump so I'll be skimming up to 480 gallons. They'll both fit but is it a bad idea?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

you should be ok with the one larger one. I would only go with both if your collection cup was filling quickly. You can only skim so much


----------

